# Citydata forum



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Hi, 

Maybe this would be a good link to save when in need of getting out lost dog messages, etc...

Many cities in each state have their own section. 

http://www.city-data.com/forum/


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Thanks Kimm. :wavey:


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I've enjoyed reading posts about CT.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

Great idea. Thx for sharing.


----------

